# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Лифт до Луны построят за 10 лет

## Irina

*Лифт до Луны построят за 10 лет*

Американский бизнесмен предлагает в течение десяти лет возвести лифт для дешевой доставки грузов на Луну и обратно.

Как передает портал «Популярная механика», мысль о создании лифта, поднимающегося до самого космоса, бередит умы человечества с конца XIX в. Несмотря на десятилетия вдохновенных поисков, блестящие перспективы простоты и дешевизны доставки грузов на орбиту, он по-прежнему остается лишь проектом.

Первую и, пожалуй, основную проблему представляет собой создание троса колоссальной длины, легкости и прочности. Некоторую надежду дали успехи в синтезе углеродных нанотрубок и их поразительные механические свойства, сделавшие их весьма многообещающим материалом для получения подобного троса. Но до сих пор найти технологии промышленного производства нанотрубок нужной – или хотя бы более-менее значительной – длины не удается. Однако предприниматель Майкл Лейн полагает, что его проект позволит строителям космического лифта обойтись и без нанотрубок.

Он предлагает возводить лифт, связывающий не поверхность Земли с орбитой, а орбиту – с поверхностью Луны. Действительно, притяжение спутника примерно вшестеро ниже, чем у Земли, что существенно снижает требования к прочности и легкости материала троса. По мнению Лейна, в этом случае углеродные нанотрубки с успехом заменит полимер зайлон. Прочность его на растяжение десятикратно выше, чем у стали; миллиметровая нить зайлона выдержит до 450 кг груза, и сохранит свои свойства при нагреве до 650 градусов. Более легкими могут быть и остальные компоненты лифта. «Физически все нужные элементы могут запускаться с помощью обычных ракет-носителей Atlas или Delta, — говорит Лейн, — и нет необходимости в проектировании гигантов вроде Saturn V».

По его словам, уже имеющиеся технологии и материалы позволят соорудить этот мегапроект в пределах десяти лет. Впрочем, и лунный лифт имеет пока что свои технологические сложности. Например, необходимость получить примерно 6 кубометров зайлона, который весьма дорог и пока нигде и никогда не производился в подобных количествах. И вообще, в реальности возведением космических лифтов еще никто не занимался, и мы даже не знаем всех вопросов, связанных с ним – не говоря уж об ответах.

Однако Лейн не теряет надежды, тем более что выгоды реализация проекта сулит немалые, а сам по себе он обойдется куда дешевле, чем возведение обычного космического лифта с поверхности Земли. Проектов подобных немало – например, требуется около 100 тыс. км троса, один конец которой закреплен на Земле, а второй – на противовесе, например, тяжелой космической платформе, находящейся на геосинхронной орбите. Совместное действие центробежных сил и гравитации будет удерживать трос от падения, и подвижная «кабина» сможет перемещать по нему грузы намного дешевле, чем при выведении их с помощью ракет-носителей.

Проект «лунного» лифта требует всего 50 тыс. км троса, один из концов которого опускается на поверхность видимой стороны спутника, а второй удерживается платформой в области действия земной гравитации, в точке либрации L1 системы Земля-Луна (что это за точка и чем интересна, вы можете прочесть в заметке «Большое зеркало»). Сюда грузы будут доставляться обычным образом ракетами, а отсюда к Луне отправляться уже на лифте. По задумке Лейна, вся система будет намного легче, чем проекты лифтов к орбите. «Это не как лифты, предназначенные для перемещения сотни тонн в неделю, — говорит он, — Это система небольшая, для транспортировки по 200-250 кг». Впрочем, для текущих задач по исследованию и освоению Луны этого более чем достаточно.

Более того, если реализовать подобный проект в течение ближайшего времени, он будет сравним по стоимости с обычной миссией по сбору и доставке на Землю проб лунного грунта. Но при этом будет «многоразовым» и даже сможет наращиваться добавлением новых тросов и платформ.

----------


## vova230

Пока еще нет экономического обоснования для такого проекта. На Луне нет ничего такого в чем человечество остро нуждается. Для начала надо будет соорудить более менее постоянную колонию с неким промышленным потенциалом, а потом уже придет пора строить лифт.

----------


## Irina

А я бы на таком покаталась. Правда что делать, если застрянет - не понятно

----------

